# Understanding Varan -Vaar-1



## Sikh80 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Vaar 1 Pauri 1 Invocation*​ 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:-Line  1

ਨਮਸਕਾਰੁ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਕੋ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਿਸੁ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਸੁਣਾਇਆ ।
I bow before the Guru (Guru Nanak Dev) who recited the Satnam mantra(for the world).[/FONT]Line-  2[/FONT]

ਭਵਜਲ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕਢਿ ਕੈ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਪਦਾਰਥਿ ਮਾਹਿ ਸਮਾਇਆ ।
Getting (the creatures) across the world ocean He raptly merged them in liberation.- [/FONT]Line  3[/FONT]

ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਭਉ ਕਟਿਆ ਸੰਸਾ ਰੋਗੁ ਵਿਯੋਗੁ ਮਿਟਾਇਆ ।
He destroyed the fear of transmigration and decimated the malady of doubt and separation.-line4[/FONT]

ਸੰਸਾ ਇਹੁ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ਹੈ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਵਿਚਿ ਦੁਖੁ ਸਵਾਇਆ ।
The world is only illusion  which carried with it much of birth, death and sufferings. [/FONT]*Line  5[/FONT]*

ਜਮ ਦੰਡੁ ਸਿਰੌਂ ਨ ਉਤਰੈ ਸਾਕਤਿ ਦੁਰਜਨ ਜਨਮੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ।
The fear of the rod of Yama is not dispelled and the *sakts, the followers of the goddess*, have lost their lives in vain. [/FONT]Line  6 .[/FONT]

ਚਰਨ ਗਹੇ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਦੇ ਸਤਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਦੇ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਕਰਾਇਆ ।
Those who have caught hold of the [/FONT]feet of the Guru [/FONT]have been liberated through true  word.-Line 7[/FONT]

ਭਾਉ ਭਗਤਿ ਗੁਰਪੁਰਬਿ ਕਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਦਾਨੁ ਇਸਨਾਨੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਆ ।
Now being full of loving devotion they celebrate the gurprubs (anniversaries of the Gurus) and their acts of rememberance of God, charity and holy ablutions, inspire others also. [/FONT]Line - 8 [/FONT]

ਜੇਹਾ ਬੀਉ ਤੇਹਾ ਫਲੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੧॥
As someone sows, so he reaps. [/FONT]Line - 9  [/FONT]
*

Note:  I shall be posting the Vaaran for the benefit of some of the members who might not have studied these.I had taken up the study and intend to share and learn with other members. *

Clarification sought:

1. What is satnaam Mantra? [Line -2]

2. Is the translation of Line no. 6 correct?
 In my opinion it should not be such a narrow definition that it alludes to Hindus.[Line -6]

3. What is the meaning of Line 7.? As there was No Granth sahib at that time ,the term Guru should referto someone other than the Granth sahib. Is the reference to the Guru would mean the physical Guru.? [Line -7]

4.Line 8 refers to some rituals besides going to Gurudwara for celebrating Guru Purabs. Kindly explain the meaning of this line in context of Holy rituals.[Line -8]

Kindly opine.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 14, 2008)

Gurfateh




> 1. What is satnaam Mantra? [Line -2]


 
Mantra means spell and paln also.Spell or plan here could be deemed as understanding that name of Truth ie God as all other is false.Mammon is false but lord is true.




> 2. Is the translation of Line no. 6 correct?
> In my opinion it should not be such a narrow definition that it alludes to Hindus.[Line -6]


 
As per Bhavishay Purana,one who worships the form of God is Vaishnav while who worships power of God is Shakta. In Guru Granth Sahib Vaishanu is refered to Sikh only.While Sakat could be deemed as one who has faith in self power due to egtherwise Sakat could be put in wrong side maybe due to the fact that they by that time made image of power of God and started to worship it(as devi),while as per Puranas,they were supposed to worship power and not the form.



> 3. What is the meaning of Line 7.? As there was No Granth sahib at that time ,the term Guru should referto someone other than the Granth sahib. Is the reference to the Guru would mean the physical Guru.? [Line -7]


 
Guru is Akal only and fet of the same are meant by taking refuge of Akal.



> 4.Line 8 refers to some rituals besides going to Gurudwara for celebrating Guru Purabs. Kindly explain the meaning of this line in context of Holy rituals.[Line -8]


 
Purab also means Purva or before.So before Guru made us take Bath ie cleaning us with donating name of Akal to us.Guru gave us devotion of love/emotion.


----------



## Sikh80 (Aug 14, 2008)

vijaydeep Singh said:


> Gurfateh
> Mantra means spell and paln also.Spell or plan here could be deemed as understanding that name of Truth ie God as all other is false. Mammon is false but lord is true.



I am grateful to you for all the explanations/clarifications provided as above. As a final clarification kindly clarify :

1.If  the Mantra as stated by you would mean Guru Mantra or Beej Mantra etc, etc. or just an act of remembering Him.

2. I am always in state of confusion in regard to Name of lord and Naam. These should be two different things as per the little understanding that I am bestowed with. 

As per bani Naam is given/revealed by God to the devotees. The Name of Lord can be anything. Kindly throw some light on this aspect. 

Kindly clarify this treating me as your elder or younger brother wherever I fit in.

Warm Regards.!


----------



## Sikh80 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Vaar 1 Pauri 2 Creation*


ਪ੍ਰਿਥਮੈ ਸਾਸਿ ਨ ਮਾਸ ਸਨਿ ਅੰਧ ਧੁੰਧ ਕਛੁ ਖਬਰਿ ਨ ਪਾਈ ।
First of all, when no breath and body was there nothing was visible in the pitch darkness-[/FONT]Line  1[/FONT]

ਰਕਤਿ ਬਿੰਦ ਕੀ ਦੇਹਿ ਰਚਿ ਪੰਚਿ ਤਤ ਕੀ ਜੜਿਤ ਜੜਾਈ ।
The body was created through the blood(of mother) and semen (of father) and the five elements were joined judiciously. [/FONT]Line  2[/FONT]

ਪਉਣ ਪਾਣੀ ਬੈਸੰਤਰੋ ਚਉਥੀ ਧਰਤੀ ਸੰਗਿ ਮਿਲਾਈ ।
Air, water, fire and earth was put together.[/FONT]Line  3[/FONT]

ਪੰਚਮਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਆਕਾਸੁ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਤਾ ਛਟਮੁ ਅਦਿਸਟੁ ਸਮਾਈ ।
The fifth element sky (void) was kept in between and creator God, [/FONT]the sixth one, invisibly permeated among all[/FONT]. [/FONT]Line  4  [/FONT]


ਪੰਚ ਤਤ ਪੰਚੀਸਿ ਗੁਨਿ ਸਤ੍ਰ ਮਿਤ੍ਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਦੇਹਿ ਬਣਾਈ ।
To create the human body, [/FONT]five elements and twenty five qualities opposite to each other were joined and mixed.[/FONT]Line  5[/FONT]

ਖਾਣੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਚਲਿਤੁ ਕਰਿ ਆਵਾ ਗਉਣੁ ਚਰਿਤ ਦਿਖਾਈ ।
Four life originating mines (egg foetus sweatborn , vegetation) and four speeches(para, pasyanti, madhyama, vaikhari) were assimiliated into each other and the drama of transmigration was enacted.[/FONT]Line  6[/FONT]

ਚਉਰਾਸੀਹ ਲਖ ਜੋਨਿ ਉਪਾਈ ॥੨॥
Thus eighty four lacs of species were created.[/FONT]Line  7[/FONT]


The above is self-explanatory except for 25 pair of opposites ;this may represent cold and hot pain and sorrow etc. The concept of 84 Lakhs junis is also stated. There are many 'tuks' in bani that support that five elements constitute the body. Line 4 states that there is sixth one that is invisible ;it may correspond to mind or soul.
This is all subject to correction.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 15, 2008)

Gurfateh


Sikh80 said:


> I am grateful to you for all the explanations/clarifications provided as above. As a final clarification kindly clarify :
> 
> 1.If the Mantra as stated by you would mean Guru Mantra or Beej Mantra etc, etc. or just an act of remembering Him.
> 
> ...


1.Pooh!! das is to little to reach such state but what das undesrtands that it could be one of the way to be one with God.
2.Das could only say that getting name of God understod by him means having feeling of God in and out of us.

But as per will of Akal our treading one path out of many paths could be preceved differnt with various people at various points of time.

Frankly speaking das could not put exact things in work and his clever acts are failing.


----------



## Sikh80 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Vaar 1 Pauri 3 Grandeur of human birth*


ਚਉਰਾਸੀਹ ਲਖ ਜੋਨਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਉਤਮੁ ਜਨਮੁ ਸੁ ਮਾਣਸਿ ਦੇਹੀ ।
Of the eighty four lacs life classes, birth as a human is the best.[/FONT]Line  1[/FONT]

ਅਖੀ ਵੇਖਣੁ ਕਰਨਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਮੁਖਿ ਸੁਭਿ ਬੋਲਣਿ ਬਚਨ ਸਨੇਹੀ ।
Eyes behold, ears listen to and the mouth speaks sweet words.[/FONT]Line  2[/FONT]

ਹਥੀ ਕਾਰ ਕਮਾਵਣੀ ਪੈਰੀ ਚਲਿ ਸਤਿਸੰਗਿ ਮਿਲੇਹੀ ।
Hands earn livelihood and feet take towards the holy congregation. [/FONT]Line  3[/FONT]

ਕਿਰਤਿ ਵਿਰਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਧਰਮ ਦੀ ਖਟਿ ਖਵਾਲਣੁ ਕਾਰਿ ਕਰੇਹੀ ।
In human life alone by the rightful earning[/FONT], out of one's savings, other needy ones are fed[/FONT].[/FONT]-[/FONT]Line4[/FONT]


ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਨਮੁ ਸਕਾਰਥਾ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਪੜ੍ਹਿ ਸਮਝਿ ਸੁਣੇਹੀ ।
Man by becoming gurmukh- Guru oriented, makes his life meaningful; [/FONT]he reads Gurbani and makes others understand[/FONT] (the importance of) bani. Line  5 [/FONT]

ਗੁਰਭਾਈ ਸੰਤੁਸਟਿ ਕਰਿ ਚਰਣਾਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਲੈ ਮੁਖਿ ਪਿਵੇਹੀ ।
He satisfies his companions and takes the holy water touched by their feet i.e. he inculcates complete humility.[/FONT]Line  6[/FONT]

ਪੈਰੀ ਪਵਣੁ ਨ ਛੋਡੀਐ ਕਲੀ ਕਾਲਿ ਰਹਰਾਸਿ ਕਰੇਹੀ ।
Humbly touching of the feet[/FONT] should not be repudiated because in the dark age, this quality is the only asset (of the human personality). [/FONT]Line  7[/FONT]

ਆਪਿ ਤਰੇ ਗੁਰ ਸਿਖ ਤਰੇਹੀ ॥੩॥
People of such a conduct will swim the world-ocean and also get along other disciples of the Guru.[/FONT]Line  8

*********************************************
Thank you Vijaydeep ji for the guidance. I am very grateful.

In the present Paudi ,the line that speaks for itself is Line no.5.

In this Paudi the fact that there are 84 Lakhs junis and the human life is the best out of these deserves special attention.Besides 'Kiran Karna' and 'Vand chakkna' is also emphasized that forms the basic edifice of the sikh philosophy. Humility is another attribute that is emphasized.

There are various Tuks in bani that confirms the above.

   [/FONT] buiD grIbI Krcu lYhu haumY ibKu jwrhu ] (399-9, Awsw, mÚ 5)
 
[/FONT]  hir jn aUqm aUqm bwxI muiK bolih praupkwry ] (493-4, gUjrI, mÚ 4)
 The humble servants of the Lord are exalted, and exalted is their speech. With their mouths, they speak for the benefit of others.[/FONT]
 

[/FONT]  qum smrQ purK vfy pRB suAwmI mo kau kIjY dwnu hir inmGw ] (731-17, sUhI, mÚ 4)
 You are the All-powerful, Great, Primal God, my Lord and Master. O Lord, please bless me with the gift of humility.

_ Humility is also a God gift._

[/FONT]  rwrw ryn hoq sB jw kI ] (259-10, gauVI, mÚ 5)
 RARRA: Be the dust under the feet of all.
 
qij AiBmwnu CutY qyrI bwkI ] (259-10, gauVI, mÚ 5)
 Give up your egotistical pride, and the balance of your account shall be written off.

_And

_[/FONT]  invxu su AKru Kvxu guxu ijhbw mxIAw mMqu ] (1384-15, slok, syK PrId jI)
 Humility is the word, forgiveness is the virtue, and sweet speech is the magic mantra.[/FONT]


----------



## Sikh80 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Vaar 1 Pauri 4 Creation*


ਓਅੰਕਾਰੁ ਆਕਾਰੁ ਕਰਿ ਏਕ ਕਵਾਉ ਪਸਾਉ ਪਸਾਰਾ ।
All prevading Oankar through His One Word created the whole expansive cosmos.Line  1

ਪੰਜ ਤਤ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ਕਰਿ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣੁ ਸਾਰਾ ।
Through the five elements, as the quintessence He permeated in the three worlds and their denominations.Line  2

ਕਾਦਰੁ ਕਿਨੇ ਨ ਲਖਿਆ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਸਾਜਿ ਕੀਆ ਅਵਤਾਰਾ ।
   That creator could not be seen by anyone who to expand Himself created the infinite nature(prakrti).Line-3

ਇਕ ਦੂ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਲਖ ਕਰਿ ਲਖ ਬਿਅੰਤ ਅਸੰਖ ਅਪਾਰਾ ।
He made myriad forms of nature.Line  4

ਰੋਮਿ ਰੋਮਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਰਖਿਓਨਿ ਕਰਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡਿ ਕਰੋੜਿ ਸੁਮਾਰਾ ।
In His each one hair He gathered up millions of worlds.Line  5

ਇਕਸਿ ਇਕਸਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡਿ ਵਿਚ ਦਸਿ ਦਸਿ ਕਰਿ ਅਵਤਾਰ ਉਤਾਰਾ ।
 And then in one universe He comes in tens of forms.Line  6

ਕੇਤੇ ਬੇਦਿ ਬਿਆਸ ਕਰਿ ਕਈ ਕਤੇਬ ਮੁਹੰਮਦ ਯਾਰਾ ।
He has created many a dear personality such as Vedavyas and Muhammad dear to the Vedas and the Katebas respectively.Line  7

ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਇਕੁ ਏਤਾ ਪਾਸਾਰਾ ॥੪॥
How wonderfully the one nature has been expanded into many.Line  8

****************************************************************************


----------



## Sikh80 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Vaar 1 Pauri 5 The Yugs*

ਚਾਰਿ ਜੁਗਿ ਕਰਿ ਥਾਪਨਾ ਸਤਿਜੁਗੁ ਤ੍ਰੇਤਾ ਦੁਆਪਰ ਸਾਜੇ ।
The four Ages (yugs) were established and the first three were given names Satyug, Treta, Dvapar. Fourth one was Kaliyug.Line  1

ਚਉਥਾ ਕਲਿਜੁਗੁ ਥਾਪਿਆ ਚਾਰਿ ਵਰਨਿ ਚਾਰੋਂ ਕੇ ਰਾਜੇ ।
And four castes came to be known as the kings of four ages. Brahmin, kshatriya, vaishya and sudhra became predominate in each age.Line  2

ਬ੍ਰਹਮਣਿ ਛਤ੍ਰੀ ਵੈਸਿ ਸੂਦ੍ਰਿ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਏਕੋ ਵਰਨ ਬਿਰਾਜੇ ।
In Satiyug, Vishnu is said to have come to earth as Hansavtaar and explained the problems pertaining to.Line-3

ਸਤਿਜੁਗਿ ਹੰਸੁ ਅਉਤਾਰੁ ਧਰਿ ਸੋਹੰ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਨ ਦੂਜਾ ਪਾਜੇ ।
metaphysics (The story is there in the eleventh canto of the Bhagvat Purana), and nothing but one soham-Brahm was discussed and pondered upon. Line  4

ਏਕੋ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਵਖਾਣੀਐ ਮੋਹ ਮਾਇਆ ਤੇ ਬੇਮੁਹਤਾਜੇ ।
Getting indifferent to maya, people would praise one Lord.Line  5

ਕਰਨਿ ਤਪਸਿਆ ਬਨਿ ਵਿਖੈ ਵਖਤੁ ਗੁਜਾਰਨਿ ਪਿੰਨੀ ਸਾਗੇ ।
They would go to forests and pull on life by eating natural vegetations.Line  6

ਲਖਿ ਵਰ੍ਹਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਆਰਜਾ ਕੋਠੇ ਕੋਟਿ ਨ ਮੰਦਰਿ ਸਾਜੇ ।
Though they lived for lacs of years but they would construct the palaces, forts and grand mansions.
Line  7

ਇਕ ਬਿਨਸੈ ਇਕ ਅਸਥਿਰੁ ਗਾਜੇ ॥੫॥
On the one hand the world was passing away and on the other the life current would go stably.Line  8

Is the translation of line[L]-3 and L-7  correct? There is 'na' in L- 7; how had it affected the translation of L-7?
Kindly opine.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 28, 2008)

Gurfateh

Well line 3 in English is there for line 4 of Gurmukhi.

Koti Kotin means billions of billion.N stands for pluralisation.


----------



## Sikh80 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you Vijaydeep  ji for pointing the mistake. I am posting the same in Gurmukhi only[ taken from another source]. 
May be it was an error from my side. 
 
Var [V]-1 paudi[P]-5; *[ V-1-P-5]*
 

 cwr jug kr Qwpxw siqjug qRyqw duAwpur swjy] (1-5-1)
cOQw kljug QwipAw cwr vrn cwroN ky rwjy] (1-5-2)
bhmx CqRI vYS sUdR jug jug eyko vrn ibrwjy] (1-5-3)
siqjug hMs Aauqwr Dr sohMbRhm n dUjw pwjy] (1-5-4)
eyko bRhm vKwxIAY moh mwieAw qy bymuhqwjy] (1-5-5)
krn qp`sXw bn ivKy vKq gujwrn ipMnI swgy] (1-5-6)
lK virHAW dI Awrjw koTy kot n mMdr swjy] (1-5-7)
iek ibnsy iek AsiQr gwjy ]õ] (1-5-8)
 
Generally ,in Punjabi, 'na' is used to negate the things; hence the confusion. May kindly see the usage and meaning of 'na' in 1-5-4 and 1-5-7

But you should obviously be correct. 
Kindly do not reply to this.
Thanks once again.!


----------



## Sikh80 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Vaar 1 Pauri 6*[V-1,P6]

ਤ੍ਰੇਤੇ ਛਤ੍ਰੀ ਰੂਪ ਧਰਿ ਸੂਰਜ ਬੰਸੀ ਵਡਿ ਅਵਤਾਰਾ ।
In Treta in the Sun-dynasty descended in the form of the kshatriya(Ram) a great incarnation. Line  1

ਨਉ ਹਿਸੇ ਗਈ ਆਰਜਾ ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹੁ ਅਹੰਕਾਰੁ ਪਸਾਰਾ ।
Now the nine portions of age lessened and illusion,attachment and ego inflated.Line  2

ਦੁਆਪੁਰਿ ਜਾਦਵ ਵੰਸ ਕਰਿ ਜੁਗਿ ਜੁਗਿ ਅਉਧ ਘਟੈ ਆਚਾਰਾ ।
In Dvapar, Yadav-dynasty came to the forefront i.e. the incarnation of Krsna became known to the people; but because of the lack of good conduct, Age by Age, the life span(of man) went on decreasing. Line  3

ਰਿਗ ਬੇਦ ਮਹਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਕ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਪੂਰਬ ਮੁਖਿ ਸੁਭ ਕਰਮ ਬਿਚਾਰਾ ।
In the Rgveda the conduct of the brahmin and the ideas about the actions done facing the East were discussed. Line  5

ਖਤ੍ਰੀ ਥਾਪੇ ਜੁਜਰੁ ਵੇਦਿ ਦੇਖਣ ਮੁਖਿ ਬਹੁ ਦਾਨ ਦਾਤਾਰਾ ।
Kshatriyas became related to the Yajurveda and started pouring charities while facing the  South. Line  5

ਵੈਸੋਂ ਥਾਪਿਆ ਸਿਆਮ ਵੇਦੁ ਪਛਮੁ ਮੁਖਿ ਕਰਿ ਸੀਸੁ ਨਿਵਾਰਾ ।
The vaishyas embraced the Samaveda and bowed to the West. Line  6

ਰਿਗਿ ਨੀਲਬਰਿ ਜੁਜਰ ਪੀਤ ਸੇਤੰਬਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਸਿਆਮ ਸੁਧਾਰਾ ।
Blue dress for Rgveda, yellow for Yajurveda and for singing of the hymns of Samaveda wearing of the white dress became a tradition. Line  7

ਤ੍ਰਿਹੁ ਜੁਗੀ ਤ੍ਰੈ ਧਰਮ ਉਚਾਰਾ ॥੬॥
Thus three duties of the three Ages were enunciated.Line  8

 Any one acquainted with L-5,6,and 7 may kindly throw some light. Also kindly let it be known as to why the line -5 appears twice and L-4 is missing.

qy C`qRI rUp Dr sUrj bMsI bf Avqwrw] (1-6-1)
nauN ihsy geI Awrjw mwXw moh AhMkwr pswrw] (1-6-2)
duAwpur jwdv vys kr jug jug AauD GtY Awcwrw] (1-6-3)
*irgbyd mihM bRhmikRq pUrb muK SuB krm ibcwrw] (1-6-5)
KqRI Qwpy jujr vyd dKx muK bhu dwn dwqwrw] (1-6-5)*
vYsoN QwipAw isAwm vyd pCm muK kr sIs invwrw] (1-6-6)
irg nIlµbr jujr pIq svyqMbr kr isAwm suDwrw] (1-6-7)
iqRhu jugIN qRY Drm aucwrw ]6] (1-6-8)


----------

